# Drowning in Westwater



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn- the world needs heroes like this kid. 

RIP :sad:


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

dang...just saw this in the news. Sounds like he died living life to the fullest--life is short, so enjoy it the best u can every day. Heartfelt condolences to the family and R.I.P.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry for duplicate, I was posting at about the same time as the other string. Looks like more info is available now. RIP


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Phillip, 

I new the young man and he really had a passion for life/outdoors. It is a very said day for those who new him and his smile.

My condolences to his family and all those who new him.....


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Our group was near the take out as a motor boat came by with a person performing CPR. Such tragedy. We provided relief to the folks providing CPR, and got the 911 call out. FYI, If you scramble to the top of the rock with the star on it you can get some reception with Verizon. Many people worked very hard to save him. His mom was so very brave and kept herself very together all the way to end. My heart breaks for his family and friends. The river was very pushy and unforgiving that day, running 15800-15900.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

El Flaco said:


> Damn- the world needs heroes like this kid.
> 
> RIP :sad:


He was a Hero who touched alot of people. I always laughed and joked with him about music and Brittney Spears came up alot... His mind was so quick and he never let the AT effect him... 

My condolences to his family and those who knew him....


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow. He died with a disability that most Americans would let confine them to their houses and a life of nothing and yet he was out living life to the fullest. Sorry to see him pass.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

I pray for Tim's mom Diana.....an awesome woman who loved her son very much, and did so much for him. Keeping him active and increasing his quality of life as best as she could.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounded like a stellar guy. Really a true hero. 

It sounds like he lived with so much pain in his life, but I'm sure his memories leading up to this tragic accident were some of the best.

My condolences...


----------



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

Rest In Peace Tim.


----------



## coloriverdude (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim was an inspiration to all of us who knew him. I skied and boated with Tim, Charlie and Diana many times, and was always amazed at the love, devotion, humor,and inner strength they all shared. Our hearts go out to the family and all the people touched by Tim's all to brief, but brilliant time with us.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*What an inspirational post!!!!!*

What an aweful tragedy, but an inspirational story about his life! He truly lived his life beyond what most of us can even imagine!! 

I always ask my self that if anything bad were to happen to me that didn't kill me, but paralyzed me or hurt me badly; would I have the mental strength that someone like that young man had to keep pushing on in life, or would I just give up??? Well most poeple would just give up and I probably would too. That boy definitely was stronger than I will ever be, mentally and physically!! I am touched by just reading this post!!

There's nothing else I can really say that hasn't already been said on here besides I am truly inspired by him and wish I could have met him on the river. 

My condolences to his family and friends!! RIP!!!

-Nick


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

It sounds like this young man was living life to the fullest with the hand he was dealt. Although this is a tragic death, I'm glad to know that there are people overcoming enormous obstacles. My condolences.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Tim was a very special guy. Despite his disability, I can truely say that he lived life to the fullest and he had more passion for life and a more positive attitude than 99% of the people I know with no physical problems. He always had a smile and had a sharp sense of humor beyond his years.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Candle light vigil tonight.
http://www.skyhidailynews.com/article/20090706/NEWS/907069996/1079&ParentProfile=1067


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

what an amazing loss, I admire that his folks were very supportive and close to him, its very apparent he will be missed.. my deepest sympathy goes out to them(his family and friends).. 
may his parents somehow find strength to carry foward...
sincerely


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

It's a reminder of what real strength is, and I'm terribly sorry he's been taken from those who loved him.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

RIP Tim
I row WW quite often, I was curious to know what exactly happened to cause the flip on the Funnel Falls, to learn from the accident so others might avoid it. Funnel Falls is a frequent flipper, but each flip has it's story behind it.

Tim sounds like a brave lad to not let the illness hold him back and live the life to the fullest.


----------



## seagorn (Apr 4, 2008)

*Funnel/Skull Rapid combo*

A few years ago I was with a private group doing WW in May. Flow was around 8,400 cfs and the water very cold. Since we had done WW so many times without incident, at all levels, we chose not to wear wetsuits. As fate would have it, we flipped in Funnel Falls and everyone had long, scary swims. One guy (who didn't know that Skull was coming up fast) barely made it to the side before Skull. In the shape he was in, he probably would have drowned in the hole. Since then, I always take that stretch of river VERY seriuosly. 

Condolences to the family and friends of this brave lad who lived life to the fullest. RIP


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Tonya Bina wrote a nice article that tells a lot about Tim’s character and the perspective of some of the people that shared time with him. 
Truly a great young man. Always making people smile and laugh was one thing I remember about him.... 

Fraser teen remembered: 'It was Tim's independence day' | SkyHiDailyNews.com


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

What a great article. Really makes you think about your blessings. Best of luck to the Rau's during this time of trying. Safe boating people, be careful.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

what caused the flip? asks kazak--

I wish I knew for sure. It sounds from comments that his mother made like he went for the H5O at the top of funnel. He was braver than our entire crew of 5 boats if he did, as we tried to take very conservative lines afraid of the swim. It does not sound like conservative was Tim's style (power to him). Certainly isn't hard to flip a boat in WW in the teens, other boats flipped that day too.


----------



## madmike (Jun 5, 2005)

*Great kid!*

This was a VERY cool kid that I had the pleasure of rafting with. His parents said that rafting was so great because he felt most like a "normal" kid when he was boating (he had a strong upper body but severely impaired lower body). He was an inspiration to all that knew him and he will be missed. Peace and blessings to Timmy and his family.

Let this be a reminder that the power and serenity of the river give us great peace, tranquility, excitement and energy, and we should remember to treat that power with the utmost respect and humility.


----------

